# Mango Wheat Beer



## garyhead.design (12/1/13)

Hey Brewers

Whilst we still have mango's in season I thought it would be a good idea to do a bit of experimentation with the tasty tropical fruit.

For anyone who has been to a bavarian bar, you'd know how tasty a good german wheat beer is with a dash of mango juice.

So why not add the mango before the serving process

My current recipe is basically

1/2 Munich Pils
1/2 Joe White Wheat

Hops I'm not sold on, thinking maybe noble like when I put down a hefe, but I was also thinking maybe I could break style and use sone Nelson Sav and get some passionfruit flavours to go with the mango. Hoped very low, i want to retain some sweetness

And of course Mango, maybe up to 1kg of fresh flesh

My big question is when to add it. Previously when I have done fruit additions in a cider I add the fruit a week into the primary to keep a real fresh taste.

I'm tossing up whether to add it end of boil, to the cold wort pre pitching or mid brew....

Thoughts?

Cheers
Gary

--
Primary: Galaxy PA
Fridge: Swartz and Aus Lager (for the father in law)


----------



## JDW81 (12/1/13)

PCB_Brewer said:


> Hey Brewers
> 
> Whilst we still have mango's in season I thought it would be a good idea to do a bit of experimentation with the tasty tropical fruit.
> 
> ...



I'd hop with Hallertau and add the fruit late in primary, or rack onto it. I'm not a fan of boiling fruit for beers, you will run the risk of drawing out the pectins and muddying up your beer (I do realise that wheat beers are traditionally cloudy, but pectin haze plus yeast haze might be a bit too much).

Have you thought about pureeing the fruit? Might make the fruiting a bit more efficient.

JD.


----------



## garyhead.design (12/1/13)

Year actually I was planing on running the flesh through a blender, or using a stick blender. My biggest concern is sanitation. Couldn't the mango skin be holding all kinds of nasties or wild yeast? Should I freeze the puree (killing off any yeast on the fruit) or literally just skin the fruit, blend it and then pop it straight in the fermenter?


----------



## waggastew (12/1/13)

I was happy with a mango/passionfruit weizen I made previously. Basically a straight weizen (ie noble hops) with mango pulp

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=49998


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/1/13)

PCB_Brewer said:


> Year actually I was planing on running the flesh through a blender, or using a stick blender. My biggest concern is sanitation. Couldn't the mango skin be holding all kinds of nasties or wild yeast? Should I freeze the puree (killing off any yeast on the fruit) or literally just skin the fruit, blend it and then pop it straight in the fermenter?




Peel the mango. Have you ever tasted mango skin? It's bitter as buggery.


----------



## Helles (15/1/13)

Freeze the mango it breaks down the pectin and peel it
I made a Witbier with 5 frozen mangoes added to secondary for about a week
I did prefer the base Witbier or the Blueberry Wit 
Much better than the mango Wit
The mango flavour seemed to be lost, just had slight tang


----------



## garyhead.design (17/1/13)

helles said:


> Freeze the mango it breaks down the pectin and peel it
> I made a Witbier with 5 frozen mangoes added to secondary for about a week
> I did prefer the base Witbier or the Blueberry Wit
> Much better than the mango Wit
> The mango flavour seemed to be lost, just had slight tang


Thanks Helles, That's good to know. Do you think it's worth doing?
I try to get the most out of my yeast, so I'm brewing accouple of wheats in a row and I'm just shooting for something different. The blueberry Wit sounds interesting, was that just a beligian style wit racked onto blueberries?


----------



## Helles (18/1/13)

I wouldnt do the Mango again but the Blueberry Wit i will do

Edit : 4 packets of frozen blueberries for 20 lts
Crush the frozen berries up some how and rack beer on to it for about a week


----------

